# Anyone find a decent VST wrap solution for porting VST3 to Au 64bit?



## GR-Productions (May 5, 2021)

Was wondering if there was a wrapper to port over VST3 to AU in Catalina. anyone know of a solution?


----------



## d.healey (May 6, 2021)

Why would you want to, is there a host that supports AU but not VST3?


----------



## IFM (May 6, 2021)

d.healey said:


> Why would you want to, is there a host that supports AU but not VST3?


Logic is AU only


----------



## GR-Productions (May 6, 2021)

d.healey said:


> Why would you want to, is there a host that supports AU but not VST3?


Maybe I was not clear, im asking about converting hosting 64bit VST plugins as Audio Units., because I use Logic.


----------



## IFM (May 6, 2021)

GR-Productions said:


> Was wondering if there was a wrapper to port over VST3 to AU in Catalina. anyone know of a solution?


The only way I know to get VST into AU is to host in VEP.


----------



## GR-Productions (May 6, 2021)

IFM said:


> The only way I know to get VST into AU is to host in VEP.


thanks for the info, I see a thread about it too https://vi-control.net/community/threads/are-you-using-vep-locally-with-your-daw.88776/ will research more now


----------



## Crossroads (May 6, 2021)

Unify?


----------



## d.healey (May 6, 2021)

IFM said:


> Logic is AU only


Oh I didn't know that. What about an external host like VEPro?


----------



## clisma (May 6, 2021)

Blue Cat's PatchWork - Fully Configurable Plug-Ins Chainer and Multi FX / Standalone Host or Plug-In







www.bluecataudio.com


----------



## eakwarren (May 6, 2021)

+1 for Unify by PluginGuru. Also, Element by Kushview is a great free plugin host. Audiogridder is a free alternative to VEPro. Lots of good options out there!


----------



## Camus (May 6, 2021)

VePro
Unify 
Metaplugin DDMF 
Patchwork von Blue Cat Audio
VSTAU-Manager (?)

there are still some more, but you might google it


----------



## Dewdman42 (May 6, 2021)

Check out kushview element. It’s nearly free. Works great for this


----------



## eakwarren (May 6, 2021)

Dewdman42 said:


> Check out kushview element. It’s nearly free. Works great for this


It can be compiled from Github source for free (as in beer) as well. I had to source the VST2 libs separately because... well, Steinberg. 

I compiled v0.46.0 working on MacOS Big Sur (Intel). PM me if interested.


----------



## Dewdman42 (May 6, 2021)

yes, but the most recent version doesn't build for me...there are bugs in the Projucer files that need to be sorted out. For $2 you can download each version all prebuilt. Only the standalone version of KushView Element is easy to build with WAF according to their instructions on GitHub....waf doesn't build the plugins. For that you have to use the Projucer files and like I said...latest version doesn't build. anyway, anyone motivated can certainly try to figure out the build and build it...but I feel $2 is more than worth it, also the developer is putting a lot of time into it despite making it "nearly" free...you can subscribe for as low as $2/month in order to get pre-releases and stuff like that, or you can pay $2 each time a new version comes out which is maybe 2-3 times a year. Its well worth it and the dev deserves more!


----------



## Dewdman42 (May 6, 2021)

I'll also add that KushView Element is the ONLY plugin of this category that I was able to get working correctly inside VePro. The other main ones I have tried: Patchworks, PlogueBidule, DDMF....all had GUI problems inside VePro. I suspect Unify would work fine because like Kushview, Unify is based on JUCE. Unify is a lot more expensive though.


----------



## eakwarren (May 6, 2021)

Dewdman42 said:


> waf doesn't build the plugins.


Agreed. I wasn't interested much in the plugins (Roboverb, ksp1, etc.) so never looked at those (if that's what you mean by plugins.) If you mean AU/VST, I use the AU version of Element v0.41.1 as a VST wrapper in Logic per @GR-Productions query, in addition to the standalone version for various experiments outside the DAW.



Dewdman42 said:


> I feel $2 is more than worth it


I totally agree the $2 price is worth it. To be clear, I wasn't trying to stiff the dev; they do make the source and some previous compiled installers available under GPL license. I just enjoy poking around under the hood of things every now and then, hence I took the compile route for the latest standalone version to check out the new features and thought others might be interested as well.



Dewdman42 said:


> I'll also add that KushView Element is the ONLY plugin of this category that I was able to get working correctly inside VePro. The other main ones I have tried: Patchworks, PlogueBidule, DDMF....all had GUI problems inside VePro. I suspect Unify would work fine because like Kushview, Unify is based on JUCE. Unify is a lot more expensive though.


Unify, hosting Element, hosting other stuff (including Unify and Element) is a bit wild, but was a fun experiment. I felt a bit like Thanos. 






The one "infinity stone" left in my mind is the (updated) ability to load 32/64b Windows VSTs on Mac. Shane Dunne got this working pre-Catalina, but I haven't found anything since. Not too big a deal though with Audiogridder (dev released an update yesterday) and an old Windows laptop lying around. It's a great time to be alive and interested in all things music!


----------



## Dewdman42 (May 6, 2021)

eakwarren said:


> Agreed. I wasn't interested much in the plugins (Roboverb, ksp1, etc.) so never looked at those (if that's what you mean by plugins.) If you mean AU/VST, I use the AU version of Element v0.41.1 as a VST wrapper in Logic per @GR-Productions query, in addition to the standalone version for various experiments outside the DAW.



the latest version of KushView Element is 0.46 and you have to use ProJucer to build the plugin versions of Element....which include many new capabilities including an AUmfx version, etc. However, the 0.46 Projucer builds are currently broken when trying to build from GitHub as is. The dev must be building them some other way. if you are able to build the current version 0.46 Element plugins, please let me know how. I just paid the $2 to get his build of it, but I'd like to figure out why it doesn't build. I have already filed an issue on it. Somehow the dev built it from the source tree, but he must be using some different build scripts internally or something. The ProJucer files that are in GitHub I believe are just a loosely provided thing. I think I was able to build 0.45 from GitHub, so you can always try that, but the latest version is 0.46

I think also most people on this forum would probably spend $2 to just download it then to spend more then 5 minutes trying to figure out how to build it...its not hard to justify $2 honestly.


----------



## GR-Productions (May 7, 2021)

wow great info!
thanks!


----------

